# Account/Apps trouble with Instagram and the apps that go with it



## Confusedelan (Feb 19, 2013)

Cant: Follow (usint the instagram app or apps that allow you to follow), Comment, Or caption (hashtags included) posts
I have done everything on the help center including contacting them; but with no response :/ Any ideas-?


----------

